# Eheim 2215 Maintenance



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've bought my Eheim 2215 a couple months back and it's time to clean it up. But while I was setting it up, I was very frustrated because I had a bad day and I just wanted to get it to work. I finally got it to work but I forgot to add the valves on.

My question is - what is the safest way for me to clean the Eheim 2215 Canister Filter with not having any valves installed?

I am thinking of taking the intake hose and lifting it above the tank to drain the water out of the hose and hopefully shoot all the water out into the spray bar. I have no idea if that could work. But if it does, I would unplug the filter once the water is out, and disconnect the hoses from the canister itself.

If somebody can go in-depth on how to do this safely I would appreciate it. I don't have the valves installed so I'm trying to find an alternate route to do so.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

It's not too late to add valves now. Just cut off the location you want to add valves and attach them (of course you'd have to empty them somehow, but it will be just one time deal anyway). It makes your life whole lot easier with valves installed, especially if you plan to use the suction cups to mount intake and spray bar.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> I am thinking of taking the intake hose and lifting it above the tank to drain the water out of the hose and hopefully shoot all the water out into the spray bar. I have no idea if that could work. But if it does, I would unplug the filter once the water is out, and disconnect the hoses from the canister itself.


It will work, as long as your spray bar is below the canister itself. Once you empty out everything, install valves before you put them back.

You don't want to disconnect the hoses without those valves.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Do it the other way around - unplug the filter (motor), lift the spraybar out, and lift the canister over the tank - most/all the water should drain back through the intake side.

After it's empty, add the valves on. It's best to set them reasonably close the to the canister (ie outlet -> 6" of hose -> valves -> hose to spraybar) - that way when it comes time to service the canister, it's easily detached.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I'm thinking about this - correct me if there's any errors.

1. Lift the intake hose above thee tank (to get all the water out of the intake hose, and hopefully all out from the spray bar)
2. Unplug the filter
3. By now, hopefully all the water in the intake hose will be gone, and water would still be stuck in the exhaust hose
4. Slowly bring the exhaust hose (spray bar)
5. I know while bringing the spray bar down, water will gush out if it goes down below a certain level. I'm going to have a bucket just in case water leaks. Again, my tank is RIGHT to the wall so moving the canister around isn't an option.
6. Hopefully if everything goes good, slowly bring the canister + both hoses to the sink and clean.

Any errors in those steps guys?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> I'm thinking about this - correct me if there's any errors.
> 
> ...


Error in 1 - you won't get all water out of canister this way
Error in 2 - even if you manage to get water out of canister in step 1, once you unplug, unless the canister itself is above water line in the tank, you'll get water back in the canister due to siphon

If you can, bring canister above waterline, that would make things easier.

If not, stop the filter, detach the hose from spray bar, block the pipe with your hand, bring a pail to drain water out. Make sure the intake is out of water as well. This will hopefully take most of the water out from both hoses and canister. Once you're there, bring the whole unit outside or where you can just run the water out on the floor.

Once it's thoroughly empty, install the valves..


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^ That makes alot more sense.

1. Unplug it
2. Remove tubing from spray bar, and hold it with your thumb
3. Pour the water remaining from the exhaust tube into a bucket
4. Then remove the intake tubing form the tank? Or should I do that before Step 3.

Sorry, just trying to completely understand it. I don't know when I should take the intake hoses out.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

1. Turn off filter.
2. get both in and out tubes out of the water
3. stick both ends into the bucket and only the water in the tubes will pour out...or either one first and then around to the other side or with another bucket. Shouldn't be much water.


When you reassemble with the valves, just set everything up as you want and take your refill hose( if you do a WC from the tap) and let it push water into the intake and force fill the filter(what hasn't already been filled after cleaning)...and some should be coming out the spray bar. Turn filter on. Done...no sucking tank water.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

In case you haven't done the clean yet, be carefull of any water in the canister draining back into the tank from the intake side, you'll get the gunk collected goin back in. my 0.02 GL


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Great thanks guys. Here's what I'm going to do then.

1. Unplug filter
2. Grab the intake, pour water out into a bucket
3. Grab exhaust (spray bar) and pour it into a bucket
4. Move canister filter with hoses to a sink
5. Clean it, install the valves
6. Pop it back onto my tank, connect the intake pipe and spray bar

Now I'm just wondering whats the safest way to get this canister started. I remember when I first started, I slowly added water into the exhaust hose and it worked. I forgot how I added the water in, but I think I may have used a small cup.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

you need both ends out of the water, otherwise water will drain continuously due to siphoning through spray bar.

Once you have valves installed, submerge entire intake assembly with valve closed, add water that way, close the valve and bring out the valve end. Now hook everything up and open the valves, canister will fill up and you can start the filter


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

conix67 said:


> you need both ends out of the water, otherwise water will drain continuously due to siphoning through spray bar.
> 
> Once you have valves installed, submerge entire intake assembly with valve closed, add water that way, close the valve and bring out the valve end. Hit hook everything up and open the valves, canister will fill up and you can start the filter


Once I have the valves installed, can I just remove the hoses from the canister and siphon it (making sure I'm leveled with the tank so I don't drink water), close the valve once the water reaches close. Connect the hose to the canister, and repeat with the other side.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> Once I have the valves installed, can I just remove the hoses from the canister and siphon it (making sure I'm leveled with the tank so I don't drink water), close the valve once the water reaches close. Connect the hose to the canister, and repeat with the other side.


Are you talking about *after* running your filter with valves installed? This is what I do

1. close all valves.
2. lift up the valve end of the hose attached to spreay bar above water line to drain water in the hose into the tank. You need to open the valve to let the water drain, then close the valve. The hose will be emptied. 
3. drain water in canister in a laundry sink by opening both valves. Open the cover, do whatever maintenance you wish to do, put things back and close the valves.
4. attach everything together (note that intake hose is untouched, valves still closed, water in the hose).
5. open the valves on the spraybar side.
6. open the valves on the intake side. Water will pour into the canister, filling it up almost all the way to the spray bar.
7. turn on the filter, it will run now.


----------



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

i also had the same questions.
just finished reading this thread.
and found it to be very useful


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

jarvvvv said:


> i also had the same questions.
> just finished reading this thread.
> and found it to be very useful


Glad I wasn't the only one  And yeah! This thread was real useful, thanks for the information guys.


----------

